# Utah Wildlife Forum Shooting Contest by Mail



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I have simplified things a bit on this first go. To register for the shoot, please send me a PM with your name and address, indicating which categories you will be participating in. *Monday March 31st is the deadline to register!*

Here are the rules:

\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/
Categories:

22 longrifle: 50 yards

Small bore, including .17-.243 caliber including 17hmr: 100 yards

Large bore, including .25 + caliber: 100 yards

Muzzleloader any caliber open sights or 1x scope: 50 yards

The target will have a pre-determined sighter bull for unlimited sighters. 3 bulls with a 5 shot group in each bull, best group average size wins (G1+G2+G3)/3. If required, smallest group and most centered in the bullseye for a tie breaker. Please ensure there is a clean solo shot in the white near the sighter bull that I can measure, this will be used to calculate your groups.

You will be given one target for each category you wish to shoot, make sure you shoot the correct rifle at the correct target. You can enter multiple rifles in the same category. Example: You can enter 3 times in the small bore shooting a .204, .223, and .243.

After the registration period ends, I will post the list of participants in each category. Targets will be mailed out to you on Tuesday *April 1st*. I will cover the postage for the targets being mailed to you. You will be have to pay for the postage to mail your target back into me for scoring.

You will only have 1 official target to shoot your groups on for each category. Make copies of the target to practice on. When it comes time to shoot your groups for real, you only get 1 chance! FEEL THE PRESSURE!!!!

Targets submissions must be postmarked by *May 17th*. This will give you about 8 weeks to shoot. When I receive your target, I will measure groups and score. Results will be posted in this thread by *May 31st*.

Remember, this is for fun and bragging rights only.

Hopefully the rules will satisfy everyone and be simple enough.

Good luck to everyone and let the games begin.

\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Can we sign up for a category more than once? I'd like to shoot my 17HMR, 223, and 243.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes Loke. I will make the clarification.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NHS said:


> Remember, this is for fun and bragging rights only.


Are you sure that you don't have another gently used slingshot to throw in for a prize or maybe a toothbrush that maybe was not used so gently used? :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Who was I supposed to send that slingshot to? I lost track. Anyway, I am getting quite a few people signed up. You have about 7 days left to register. bigpapacow has been out shooting. Check out his groups on the other thread. There is going to be some stiff competition!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm in for a muzzleloader one! PM sent.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm pretty sure my pm went through, for the muzzleload portion, open sight. NHS, if you didn't get my pm, please let me know! I still have to give you my mailing address.

This should be interesting!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I have made the 4 targets for the 4 categories. As soon as I know the final number of participants, I can make the appropriate number of copies. It looks like we have a diverse pool of participants so far. Only 6 days left to register!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is what the 22lr target will look like:










The small bore has four benchrest bulls on it similar to this:










The big bore has four bench bulls, but the target is 11x17 instead of 8.5x11.

The muzzle target has four 1.5 inch circles on a 11x17 target.

5 days left to register!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

No handgun targets ? -)O(- -)O(-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeez .45............What , can't you shoot that hand gun of yours at 100 yard targets.???? Just aim a little higher.  :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Not this time around .55 and 23/365's. I tried to keep things simple. Besides, I don't know didley about how to score a handgun target...its outside of my area of expertise. :wink: Not that I have an area of expertise. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Jeez......crap.!!!!  

And your avatar is a semi-auto....( Nice...btw..).......I was actually going to cheat anyhow. Maybe I'll go for the .22 target....wanna send me one ?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

PM on the way......


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Dis-regard my PM 55 and 23/365's. I didn't read the thread before I posted. I will send out a 22lr.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeez .45. Need a little cheese with that. I better come with you when you shoot. :wink: :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

2 days left to register!!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Jeez .45. Need a little cheese with that. I better come with you when you shoot. :wink: :lol:


Yes Al.....with the long range .22 shooting, I may need a 'spotter'....or, somebody to buy me breadfast.....


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

No problem. By the way I'll be shooting a .22 also. Just attached to a longer case. :mrgreen:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

*Tomorrow is the LAST day to register. Targets will be mailed out on 4/1*

The final roster will be posted here on 4/1 so you all know who your competition is!


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

NHS said:


> *Tomorrow is the LAST day to register. Targets will be mailed out on 4/1*
> 
> The final roster will be posted here on 4/1 so you all know who your competition is!


I think I just peed my self.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Envelopes are addressed and stuffed, barring any last minute entries here are the contestants:

*22 long rifle*

Steveb
Huge 29
Loke
Gee LeDouche
400BULL
.45

*Small Bore*

bigpapacow
reb8600 (2 calibers)
huntducksordietrying
sagebrush
Huge29
huntall (2 calibers)
Loke (3 calibers)
Gee LeDouche
400 BULL
Al Hansen (2 calibers)

*Large Bore*

bigpapacow
reb8600
sagebrush
Huge29
huntall
Loke
Gee LeDouche
400BULL

*Muzzle Loader*

bigpapacow
Steveb
Huge29
Nor-tah
Bears Butt
redleg
400BULL

Take your time to shoot your groups. Entries must be post-marked by May 17th, so you have a while to develop your loads and talk some trash. Let the games begin!!!

NHS


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

All you muzzy guys better watch it! My Omega is going to put up some TIGHT groups!! Haha jk I'll prolly get beat this will be fun. *()* *()*


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> All you muzzy guys better watch it! My Omega is going to put up some TIGHT groups!! Haha jk I'll prolly get beat this will be fun. *()* *()*


Speaking of which, for the smoke poles; are legal rifles the only ones allowed? Meaning only muzzleloaders with open sights or 1x scopes as DWR mandates for hunting or are magnified scopes okay? If otherwise, don't waste the target, I don't want to put a real scope on mine and have to change it back for the season.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > All you muzzy guys better watch it! My Omega is going to put up some TIGHT groups!! Haha jk I'll prolly get beat this will be fun. *()* *()*
> ...


Muzzle Loader: any caliber, open sights or fixed 1x scope: 50 yards


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks you I agree that we should stick to real application principles. Lets leave the scopes out of it. It'll make it more fun.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Thanks you I agree that we should stick to real application principles. Lets leave the scopes out of it. It'll make it more fun.


Good point, when I completely miss the target I can shoot again as if I never shot.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Scopes allowed (and suggested) in the other three categories.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

NHS said:


> Scopes allowed (and suggested) in the other three categories.


Yeah just on the muzzy. Agreed.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks you I agree that we should stick to real application principles. Lets leave the scopes out of it. It'll make it more fun.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I have always liked shooting in friendly competitions


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Just got home from the post office. Watch your mailboxes!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

-*|*- *OOO* -*|*-


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

oh yeah!!!!! its on!!!!!!!! _(O)_ keep your eye on the target!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I ain't gonna put a scope on my muzz, but I guess using a bench rest is ok in this contest, isn't it?

What if I layed a pair of binoculars on top of my barrel and shot while peering through them? Is that legal? Sort of a John Wayne approach.

Patched round ball? Conical? Sabot? Rock? All legal???

This will be fun.

Good luck you other muzz shooters!!!


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I got mine Yippy!!!!!!!! -*|*- -()/- -*|*- *(())* -~|- *()* :rotfl: *(())* -*|*- -()/- -*|*- *(())* Time to shoot. Bring it. O*-- _O\ o-||


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

For Muzzies. Shooting from a bench is legal. Any bullet, any caliber, any black powder or black powder substitute is legal. Only restriction is open sights or fixed 1x scope. Distance is 50 yards. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

huntducksordietrying said:


> I got mine Yippy!!!!!!!! -*|*- -()/- -*|*- *(())* -~|- *()* :rotfl: *(())* -*|*- -()/- -*|*- *(())* Time to shoot. Bring it. O*-- _O\ o-||


got mine, too


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

GOT MINE TOO!!!! -()/-


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Got mine today also O*-- _O\ <<--O/


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya baby that's what I'm talking bout. That tiny little dot looks like a trash can lid at 100 yds. with these optics. :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: o-||


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Ya baby that's what I'm talking bout. That tiny little dot looks like a trash can lid at 100 yds. with these optics. :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: o-||


Trash can lids!? They look like the back end of the bus to me. By the way I got a BSA Panther scope, and I love it. 6.5-20 power, I can see holes in paper at 300, at 16 power. I was a little nervous buying a BSA but I got thier high end one. I love it, best scope I have ever had.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Ya baby that's what I'm talking bout. That tiny little dot looks like a trash can lid at 100 yds. with these optics. :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: o-||


I considered making 1/8 inch dots but erred on the side of caution....you know for those that don't have 45x scopes. :lol:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

So does Al need some 1/4 inch stickers to put on those over sized dots?


Is the idea to sight on the square, and put your group in the bull's eye?


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Loke said:


> So does Al need some 1/4 inch stickers to put on those over sized dots?


From what I understand about his optics even at his lowest power the retical probably covers the whole page.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

o-|| *OOO* o-|| 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

*(u)* *(u)* *(u)* *(u)*


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I got mine today also. 

If any of you guys around the ogden area want to get together and do it together let me know


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks NHS

I got my targets last night. 

This is going to be interesting to see how thing stack up. 

400bull


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> So does Al need some 1/4 inch stickers to put on those over sized dots?
> 
> Is the idea to sight on the square, and put your group in the bull's eye?


Thats how I shoot them. The square is a target to focus on. It is easier to center the cross hairs in the middle of the circle in the square.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I just checked my custom 10/22 to make sure she is still shootin straight. I guess it'll have to do.

















above is a 5 shot group at 50 yards from a sandbag rest (outside)

Below is a 10 shot group at 50 yards from a sandbag rest (also outside)










This makes the ledouche happy


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Jeez...Gee !!!! :shock: :shock: 

I'd say custom..., I've never seen a 10/22 shoot that accurate..!! :shock: .....It's go'in be a tough competition. I was hoping I could win by just hitting the target..


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NHS said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > So does Al need some 1/4 inch stickers to put on those over sized dots?
> ...


Sorry, I still do not understand the purpose of the square... :?:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Center your crosshairs in the square like this:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

.45 said:


> Jeez...Gee !!!! :shock: :shock:
> 
> I'd say custom..., I've never seen a 10/22 shoot that accurate..!! :shock: .....It's go'in be a tough competition. I was hoping I could win by just hitting the target..


Thanks. I've thrown a LOT of money into that sucker to get it exactly the way I want it. I think when it was all said and done, I was just short of 1,500 bucks for the gun, glass and gunsmithing. thats a lot of moolah for just a 22.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> [quote=".45":17csbmdw]Jeez...Gee !!!! :shock: :shock:
> 
> I'd say custom..., I've never seen a 10/22 shoot that accurate..!! :shock: .....It's go'in be a tough competition. I was hoping I could win by just hitting the target..


Thanks. I've thrown a LOT of money into that sucker to get it exactly the way I want it. I think when it was all said and done, I was just short of 1,500 bucks for the gun, glass and gunsmithing. thats a lot of moolah for just a 22.[/quote:17csbmdw]

How about posting a pic of this $1,500.00 gun? I think these Ultimate .22's are cool to see.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

i cant believe i didnt see this thread!!!?

is it too late to get in on it for SM & LG bore ?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know. Send a PM to NHS, he's running the entry and scoring. Good luck.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

What do you think guys? Is there room on the roster for longgun? He has the proper handle and avatar! I vote we let him in.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

how many hail marys do i need :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea, I say let him in. It's just a friendly little shoot. :roll: :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah...he's kind of a weirdo ( in a good way )...he'll be okay !!!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Watch your mailbox Longgun. Target is on its way.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks NHS.

.45..._fanditily tastic_.... you sound like my inlaws :roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just picked up a .17 today, can I be added to that group or is just the same as all small bores? Same target? If so, I will just copy the target.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

It is the same target as small bore.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> Watch your mailbox Longgun. Target is on its way.


got em!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Howdy all! I hope you are enjoying this fine spring weather we've been having. Nothing quite says "Happy May Day" like a good snow storm. Just a friendly reminder.....only 17 more days to shoot your targets! :mrgreen:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm on the road this week, but my wife tells me there are a few envelopes waiting for me at home! Looks like some of you guys have finally done the deed!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

:? ok who else didnt get the time to refine a load for this thing...


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I have heard from a few people that they ran out of time. Lets extend this until the 1st of June. New deadline: May 31st


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you. It has been tuff finding the time. You da man. 8)


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Al, vacation is no excuse for not having enough time.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> I have heard from a few people that they ran out of time. Lets extend this until the 1st of June. New deadline: May 31st


 *(())* ...sweet!


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

More time = more shooting!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

NHS said:


> I have heard from a few people that they ran out of time. Lets extend this until the 1st of June. New deadline: May 31st


THANK YOU!! I've been stressing big...


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

if that is the case then I might resubmit mine, seeing how I shot three shot groups. NHS If you get another mailing from me you will know why.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NHS,
Do you have an electronic version of the .22lr target that you could email me? I shot it and later found that my pattern was so bad because the scope rings slipped....bad pattern. I now have new scope rings.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge: I don't have an electronic copy. I can stick one in the mail for you.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

here pick your medince
http://www.reloadbench.com/pdf.html

http://targetz.com/

http://www.uspalma.com/Targets/targets.htm


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NHS said:


> Huge: I don't have an electronic copy. I can stick one in the mail for you.


Is it okay to just make a copy of one that has holes in it? I will just take whichever holes are better... :wink:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

NHS said:


> I have heard from a few people that they ran out of time. Lets extend this until the 1st of June. New deadline: May 31st


Post marked by the 31st or received by the 31st?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Reb. I haven't seen you here for awhile. How are you doing ? Good to see you here.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard from a few people that they ran out of time. Lets extend this until the 1st of June. New deadline: May 31st
> ...


Hey Reb. Post marked by the 31st.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Hey Reb. I haven't seen you here for awhile. How are you doing ? Good to see you here.


I have been coming here reading, just havent posted much. Been busy lately with work and trying to do some loading. What you been up to?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Loading and moderating. Getting close, very close to heading north east.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Loading and moderating. Getting close, very close to heading north east.


You be careful Al !!!.......and get a haircut !!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey .45.How you doin man. That movie stopped me from riding in the "south" for years.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Loading and moderating. Getting close, very close to heading north east.


 I need to head that way myself.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I got your envelope today Reb8600. Yours as well longgun.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

_cool, do we get bonus points for being on time_??? 

sorry, but no small bore card. i discovered that there is something not quite right with my B&L Elite scope :? at total random the group shifts 1/4 moa in any direction? i checked/retighted/shot for test three different times then just gave up on it. _ideas anyone_??

those big bore groups are not really the best of what the load had to offer, but it'l have to do.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Don't wait for mine NHS !! I just have not got around to completing the task. I have *FAILED !!*  

I appreciate the offer for fun and the challenge though. Good luck to all !! 

btw....Tree's address [email protected]#$% South )%&* East Sandy, Utah !! :wink:


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

I failed as well. :evil:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Do you want my sob story too? I could scan and email my very poorly shot 22lr attempt...the others, well...    I feel bad that you went through so much effort and we slacked off so badly...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Do you want my sob story too? I could scan and email my very poorly shot 22lr attempt...the others, well...    I feel bad that you went through so much effort and we slacked off so badly...





bigpapacow said:


> I failed as well. :evil:


What a bunch of slackers!! :evil:

Lets get it done and enter as a late entry !! NHS will just have to accept our offer, course, we won't win any money but we could be part of 'Shooting Contest Phase II'.

What do you guy's think ? I could get mine done this weekend...


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Come on guys!!!! Don't let the $50 I spent on postage be in vain!


 how is that for guilt. I am still accepting targets because Al does not want to win by default with the beautiful groups he shot. :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh man, that hurt.   Come on guys send them in. I don't care if they are late. Heck( :lol: ) send me your targets and I'll shoot them for you. :shock:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

NHS said:


> Al does not want to win by default with the beautiful groups he shot. :mrgreen:


Guess that means I should have used the 204 instead of the AR?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Reb. That would be a big YES. My .204 groups looked horrible and I was  to send them in. But I thought that if NHS took all the time and $$$ to put this together , then I should swallow my pride and send them in. Now NHS, don't be posting them up here. 8)


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

The groups with my AR werent to bad. I can get them tighter. I just didnt get out enough to work the right load up. The target I shot the same day for the Sportsmans contest wasnt to bad though. It was a 3 shot group of 3/8" with the AR. I had problems with my 270 rounds so I never got that target shot. Had to mail in just the one target to NHS.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> The groups with my AR werent to bad. I can get them tighter. I just didnt get out enough to work the right load up. The target I shot the same day for the Sportsmans contest wasnt to bad though. It was a 3 shot group of 3/8" with the AR. I had problems with my 270 rounds so I never got that target shot. Had to mail in just the one target to NHS.


 8)


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay, here is the deal. I sent out 27 envelopes and so far have only received 6 back. Thanks to those who have sent theirs in. Is that all that is coming back? Al helped me last night put together a top 10 list of excuses why people didn't send in their results.

10. My scope rings were loose.
9. Targets?? What targets?
8. I accidentally used my pistol.
7. Some guy next to me kept hitting me in the head with his brass.
6. My barrel was fowled
5. I thought this was a sling-shot shooting contest.
4. I accidentally used my shotgun.
3. My dog ate the targets.
2. I just couldn't get my load quite right.

And the #1 reason......Screw you!! I'm sending my target over to the gutpile!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang 7,6,and 2 apply to me. :lol: :lol: Well done NHS. :wink:


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I really doubt you will see anymore than what you all ready have. might as well post the results. thanks for all your efforts there NHS.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Just got a call from the Riverdale sportsmans. Seems the target I submitted for theirs won me the $100 gift card. I did not expect that.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats Reb. I have received a couple of PMs stating they will send theirs in. I will post results early next week.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> Just got a call from the Riverdale sportsmans. Seems the target I submitted for theirs won me the $100 gift card. I did not expect that.


Good on ya Reb. I'm not going P-doggin with you now. I'd be  . What ya buyin with the $$$$


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I'm not going P-doggin with you now. I'd be  . What ya buyin with the $$$$


I want to go for PDs the end of June with the guys from PM. I am saving for a Marlin 1895 CB in 45-70


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya, I saw that over there. That would be fun. Looks like they got a line on some nice towns. When it gets close I'll have to see. Right now concentrating on next weekend.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going P-doggin with you now. I'd be  . What ya buyin with the $$$$
> ...


It's too bad _we_ have to save up for stuff..... -)O(-

If we had Al's money, we could just buy anything, anytime we wanted to... :mrgreen:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Al- I was through that area a couple years ago and it was miles of non stop towns. There was literally hundreds of dead PD in the emergency lane. You could fire a lot of ammo.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like a great time up there. I would like to meet those guys from Colorado. My daughter says she would like to come out at that time. If she changes her plans I might head in that direction.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> reb8600 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Al Hansen":g38f7ps8] I'm not going P-doggin with you now. I'd be  . What ya buyin with the $$$$
> ...


It's too bad _we_ have to save up for stuff..... -)O(-

If we had Al's money, we could just buy anything, anytime we wanted to... :mrgreen:[/quote:g38f7ps8]

Ya right. I get an allowance every 2 weeks. After a $1.00 cheese burger at Mc D's I might be able to buy a cheap cigar. :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

The guys from Colorado are a good bunch. I have shot with them the last couple years we did it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Reb: Are you going up for sure ? If so what day ?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Reb: Are you going up for sure ? If so what day ?


I wont know for sure until Wed. I am thinking of going up The 27th sometime and coming home the sometime on the 29th. Nothing is set in stone though. Are you thinking about going?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I was but my daughter told me she is coming out that same time. More important to spend time with her. If you go , don't killem all. :lol: Give a report when you get back.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I was but my daughter told me she is coming out that same time. More important to spend time with her. If you go , don't killem all. :lol: Give a report when you get back.


I agree. Spend it with her. I spent 5 years on swing shift and missed being home with my kids. Wish I would have been able to do things with them.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

She's 39 now. :shock: :lol: And I want to spend as much time as possible with her.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Mine is in the mail (to-day) NHS....Thanks for your patience...  

Mail out of here is sloooooow. Three weeks to forever, hope it gets to you sooner than that !!

In all fairness Gator, my target was set at the 25 yard marker. The weird cross winds wouldn't let me hold the massive 27 grain H.P. long enough to be consistent !!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, that sounds like 7 of us have mailed in our targets! I'm sort of dissapointed. When I shot mine, it was one some of the poorest shooting I have done in years, but what the heck. I shot it, I have to own it. And therefore send it in. There was too much work done to prep all of this for us to just forget about shooting and sending it in.

Thanks for the good time! I had fun. My buddy, who didn't even know about it, even enjoyed heckling me on my poor shooting. That's ok, I won a beer off of him later.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Have they all been received now?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

+1

...whats up?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I finally shot mine yesterday after literally 4 different trips trying to get it done. I did the .223 and the .17 hmr. I could only find the target for the .22lr; hopefully that is okay as 1" group is a 1" group on any target, right? For the .17 I only had one target so I just used a range issue target. I will scan and email them to you tomorrow Nate; is that ok? I am leaving on vacation right away so I won't have time to go to the post office for postage. Thanks for sponsoring this, I apologize that I was such a slacker, a couple of the groups turned out pretty well, and a couple not so well.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry for the delay guys. I was in Chicago last week unexpectedly. I will post results tomorrow. Sorry Huge, day late and a dollar short. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Don't worry about posting mine NHS....I was late and 25 yards short of the goal..  ......I also appreciate you sponsoring this cool event.
Congrats to the shooter's who were able to send their targets in before the deadline. 

If....you were to ever do this again, let me take care of the postage and stuff, my way of apologizing... :|


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

2008 Utah Wildlife Forum Postal Shoot

RESULTS BY CATAGORY

*22 Long Rifle*

Winner is .45: average group size = .70"

*Muzzle Loader*

Winner is Bears Butt: average group size = 3.920"

*Big Bore*

Winner is longgun: average group size = 1.283"

*Small Bore*

Winner is sagebrush*: average group size = .570"
*sagebrush only printed 3-shot groups

Winner for 5-shot group is reb8600: average group size = .755

Thanks to all who participated. I want to especially thank those who took the time to enter and then chickened out and never sent in your target. :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to go NHS and the winners. *-band-* *OOO* *-band-* -*|*- -*|*- Congrats to all. A big thank you to NHS for putting this on.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

i'm surpised, that I took the samll bore. thanks NHS


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> i'm surpised, that I took the samll bore. thanks NHS


Actually you didnt. I did. You were supposed to shoot 5 shot groups not 3 shot.

Still good shooting though.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: w/a 1.28? imagine that....cool!

NHS, thanks for taking the time to get this together. too bad there wasnt a deeper competition pool to force a shoot off, it was fun. 

will there be a part two in the fall maybe?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I must have been the only one who sent in their muzz target. Thanks for pulling off this event. Maybe there will be another in a few months and more will enter. Perhaps a small fee and a prize for the winners.?!


----------

